# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  ईश्वर नहीं है!

## MahaThug

*ईश्वर नहीं है!*





अगर कोई कह दे की ईश्वर नहीं है तो उसे नास्तिक कह दिया जाएगा - नास्तिक उसे कहतें है जो आस्तिक नहीं है! धर्म के विरूद्ध का शब्द। जब कि ईश्वर नहीं है यह कहना सभी धर्मों के विरुद्ध का विधान है। अर्थात ईसके लिए 'नास्तिक' शब्द का उपयोग सही नहीं है। 

अगर कोई कह दे की ईश्वर नहीं है तो  ईसका प्रमाण मांगा जाएगा - जब की जो 'है' उसका प्रमाण हो सकता है, भले वह दिखाई न देनेवाली हवा ही क्यूं न हो। परंतु जो 'नहीं' है उसका प्रमाण कैसे दिया जा सकता है? यह उतना हीं कठीन है जैसे एन्टीमेटर के होने का प्रमाण ढुंढना। 

*अगर कोई कह दे की ईश्वर नहीं है तो लोग में आक्रोश और रोष फैल जाएगा - वे भयभीत हो जाएंगे की उनका धर्म अब संकट में है। उनकी आस्था की नींव यह सोचने मात्र से भी कांप जाएगी की ईश्वर नहीं है। और ग्रंथो में एसा सोचने पर भी निषेध है। कहा जाता है की ईश्वर में न माननेवाले संसार के शत्रु है।

*अगर कोई कह दे की ईश्वर नहीं है तो पूछा जाता है कि उनके अतिरिक्त जीवन, पृथ्वी, ब्रह्मांड का निर्माण किसने किया है। जब की यह स्वयंभू होने के प्रमाण आंखो के सामने ही होतें है, जैसे की बीज से वृक्ष का उगना। वैज्ञानिक तरीकों से विचार करना निषेध तो नहीं है!

----------


## MahaThug

धर्मग्रंथ मानवनिर्मित है। भगवान - देवता - ईश्वर एक विचार (कॉन्सेप्ट) हो सकता है।  जैसे की कुदरती शक्तिओं को एक शाब्दिक स्वरुप और बाद में चित्र और मुर्ति का आकार दे दिया गया हो।

----------


## MahaThug

जो देवता है वह भगवान नहीं है और जो भगवान है वह परमेश्वर नहीं है। किसे ने भी कभी खुद को परमात्मा घोषित नहीं किया। ईश्वर मानेजाने वाले सभी महामानव परमात्मा में आस्था अवश्य रखते थे। अगर वे ईश्वर भी थे तब भी मानवो द्वारा उनकी हत्या कर दी गई। विचित्र और आश्चर्यजनक है न?* अगर वही ईश्वर थे तो आपका ईश्वर मर चुका है! 
*

----------


## MahaThug

*जो अनुयायी है वह देवता नहीं है,जो देवता है वह भगवान नहीं है और जो भगवान है वह परमेश्वर नहीं है। अर्थात ईसका भेद समजना होगा।* हम उस पर ही विश्वास करतें आए है जो मानवो द्वारा बताया गया है और ईस पर प्रश्न उठानेवालो को दबा दिया गया।

----------


## MahaThug

यह दुख से भरी दुनिया का सर्जन ईश्वर तो नहीं कर सकता! आफ्रिका, चीन, कोरिया, अमेरिका जैसे कई देश और यहां भारत में भी भयानक और  घृणास्पद मानवसंहार किए गए है। बलात्कार, हत्या, चोरी, लूट हंमेशा से होते  आए है।अगर ईश्वर होता और वह असीम बलशाली होता तो यह सब होता ही नहीं। *अगर  हमें उस दयावान ईश्वरने बनाया है तो हम एसे होते ही नहीं!* किन्तु हम एसे ही है!

----------


## MahaThug

कहा जाता है की हम अपनी ईन द्रष्टि से ईश्वर को नहीं देख सकते। कलजुग में  यही सब होना है। शत्रुओं ने ईश्वर होने के सारे प्रमाण मिटा दिए। हम अंत  में ईश्वर के पास लौटेगें। कितनी भिन्न भिन्न मान्यताओं की रचना स्वयं  मानवे ने की है। 
*धर्म को मनुष्यों ने रचा है। फिर वही धर्म में फंस गया है। तदपश्चात अब   अपने आप को आधुनिक मानते हुए भी धर्म के लिए ही लड़-मर रहा है! एक दुसरे के धर्म को नीचा दिखा रहा है जबकी किसी धर्म में एसा करने को कहा नहीं गया है।*

----------


## MahaThug

मानव को एक नया धर्म रचने की आवश्यकता है। जहां जीवन और पर्यावरण की  सुरक्षा ही सर्वोपरी हो। जहां मानवीय संवेदना के लिए अवकाश हो। जहां  उंच-नीच ना हो। देश-्विदेशो के बीच सीमाएं ना हो। मानसिक ईश्वर का कोई भय न  हो। हो तो सिर्फ साश्व्त प्रेम ... मनुष्यजाति के लिए। 





मनुष्य की एक बात अनुठी है। वह आशा कभी नहीं छोडता। वह अपनी श्रद्धा कभी  मरने नहीं देता चाहे वह एक पथ्थर के टुकडे में हो, पहाडो पर हो, पानी में  हो। यही श्रद्धा है जिससे यह संसार चल रहा है। यह विश्वास उसे संबंधो पर  है, आनेवाले कल पर है...अपने आप पर है।

- *महाठग (१-३-१८)
*

----------


## prem_sagar

*मित्र ,,, बहुत ही विस्तृत विषय है यह ! 



*

----------


## MahaThug

टिप्पणि के लिए धन्यवाद!

----------


## MahaThug



----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

ईश्वर है यदि यह एक मान्यता, जुठी मान्यता है तो ईश्वर नहिं है यह भी एक मान्यता हुई या फिर जुठी मान्या ही हुई। यह बखेडा सदियों से चला आ रहा है। यह 70-80 साल जिनेवाला इन्सान क्या साबित कर पाईगा की ईश्वर है या नहीं। मेरे खायल से तो ईश्वर है या नही है यह आवश्यकता नही है पर आप किसी के सामने जुकते है यह आवश्यक है। इश्वर का होना आवश्यक नही आपका जुकना, अंहम का कम होना आवश्यक है। ईश्वर को मानने से, उसकी कल्पना करने से आप उसके प्रति नर्म होगे, अंहम कम होता चला चायेगा और एक समय ऐसा आईगा जब आपका अंहम खत्म हो जायेगा तब आपके लिए ईश्वर का होना या नही होना दोनों का कोई मतलब नही होगा।

इश्वर एक नियम है कर्मका नियम। नियम के अंतर्गत यहा सारी प्रकृति चल रही है। इसमे न गुण है न दोष है। उसका न आकार है न वह निराकार है। सिर्फ नियम है। बस आपको सिर्फ उस नियम के अनुकूल रहना है। जो लोक इन झमेलो में पडते है वह सिर्फ आपना समय ही बरबाद करते है और 70-80 जीवन यापन करके मृत्यु की गोद में चले जाते है और वह साबित नही कर पाते की ईश्वर है या नहि।

----------


## MahaThug

> ईश्वर है यदि यह एक मान्यता, जुठी मान्यता है तो ईश्वर नहिं है यह भी एक मान्यता हुई या फिर जुठी मान्या ही हुई। यह बखेडा सदियों से चला आ रहा है। यह 70-80 साल जिनेवाला इन्सान क्या साबित कर पाईगा की ईश्वर है या नहीं। मेरे खायल से तो ईश्वर है या नही है यह आवश्यकता नही है पर आप किसी के सामने जुकते है यह आवश्यक है। इश्वर का होना आवश्यक नही आपका जुकना, अंहम का कम होना आवश्यक है। ईश्वर को मानने से, उसकी कल्पना करने से आप उसके प्रति नर्म होगे, अंहम कम होता चला चायेगा और एक समय ऐसा आईगा जब आपका अंहम खत्म हो जायेगा तब आपके लिए ईश्वर का होना या नही होना दोनों का कोई मतलब नही होगा।
> 
> इश्वर एक नियम है कर्मका नियम। नियम के अंतर्गत यहा सारी प्रकृति चल रही है। इसमे न गुण है न दोष है। उसका न आकार है न वह निराकार है। सिर्फ नियम है। बस आपको सिर्फ उस नियम के अनुकूल रहना है। जो लोक इन झमेलो में पडते है वह सिर्फ आपना समय ही बरबाद करते है और 70-80 जीवन यापन करके मृत्यु की गोद में चले जाते है और वह साबित नही कर पाते की ईश्वर है या नहि।


संवाद के लिए धन्यवाद! 

वैसे १००-१२० साल जीनेवाले भी ईश्वर का होना साबित नहीं कर सकते। जो थोडे क्षण मर के वापस जिंदा हुए है उन्हें कुछ भी एसा दिखा नहीं जैसा अलग-अलग धर्मग्रंथो में लिखा है। अगर ईश्वर के डर से लोग नर्म होते तो आज ईतनी हिंसा-पाप आदि होते ही नहीं।

क्रोध, काम, घृणा, लालच, ईर्ष्या ईत्यादि मानवस्वभाव है। ईन्हें महदअंश काबु करने से शांति प्राप्त होती ही है। ईसमें ईश्वर का कोई चमत्कार कहां? यह सब तो प्रकृति के नियम है। जप-तप-योग सभी मानवीय आविष्कार ही तो है!

खैर, अगर ईश्वर के भय से ही अभी तक और आगे शांति बनी रहनेवाली हो तो ईश्वर होने का कोन्सेप्ट काम कर रहा है।

----------


## vishal

एक अवधारणा के अनुसार ईश्वर एक आलोकिक ऊर्जा है जो पूरे ब्रह्मांड को पोषित करती है न कि किसी एक देवी देवता को ईश्वर की उपाधि दी जा सकती है।
पुराने संतो ने और योगियों ने  इस ऊर्जा से मिलकर एकाकार किया इसे ही ईश्वर का साक्षात्कार कहा ।

----------


## MahaThug

एसी अवधारणाओं के चलते पृथ्वी पर कई शक्तिओं को ईश्वर का नाम दे दिया गया।   सुरज, चांद, अग्नि, पानी, वायु ईत्यादि। जब की एसा मानने का कोई सही कारण  नहीं था। ईनमें से किसी के बिना भी जीवन संभव था ही नहीं। फिर ईसमें अधिक  श्रध्धा जागृत करने हेतु सभी को मानवीय स्वरुप में दर्शाया जाने लगा होगा। 
फिर  ईन्हीं सुरज, चांद, अग्नि, पानी, वायु ईत्यादि के नकारात्मक प्रभाव अर्थात  सूखा, आग, बाढ़, चक्रावात जैसे रुप को मानवी के बुरे कर्मो की शिक्षा के  साथ जोड़ दिया गया। लेकिन अब मानव को अगर १% भी ज्ञानी माना जाए तो भी वह ईन सारी  कुदरती शक्तियों के बारे में सब कुछ जान चुका है।

----------


## MahaThug

सभी धर्मों के ग्रंथो को अगर उनकी रचना के अनुक्रम से देखा जाए तो आप देंखेंगे की उनमें गुणवत्ता सुधरती गई है। छोटी छोटी बारीकीयां वढती चली गईं है। जैसे की रामायण में जीतना विवरण था उससे अधिक विवरण महाभारत में मिला। उसके बाद आए उपनिषदों में और अधिक जटिलताएं जोड़ी गई। बाईबल से भी कई भाषाओं में लिखा गया और बाद में अंग्रेजी में ईसका अनुवाद हुआ। ईसके कई पाठ या विधान अलग अलग काल में जोड़े या निकाले गये अथवा, उन्हें सुधारा भी गया। अरबी भाषा के शुद्ध रुप हिजाजी में लिखे हुए कुरान के कई अंश चर्मपत्रों पर पाए गए थे। अरबी भाषा के पूर्ण विकास के बाद ईसे अनुवाद किया गया था। जब की कहा जाता है की कुराने के सबसे प्रथम बोले गए सुरा में गुढ़ अर्थो के एक के अंदर एक एसे कई आवरण थे।

यह सभी ग्रंथ मानव द्वारा लिखित और अनुवादित थे। आपको नहीं लगता हर काल में मानवो के भले के लिए और धर्म को मज़बुत करने के लिए ईनके अर्थो में वृद्धि की गई हो?

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

एक संत का अभिप्राय

इस दफा जब मैं गुजरात गया तो अहमदाबाद में एक अफसर मुझे मिलने आये । उन्होंने विदेश में अभ्यास किया था । उनके साथ हुई बातचीत के दौरान उन्होंने कहा की हमारे यहाँ पढेलिखे लोगों का एक बडा तबका एसा है जो इश्वर के अस्तित्व में विश्वास नहीं रखता । वो इश्वर-दर्शन तथा अन्य आध्यात्मिक अनुभवों को कल्पना या भ्रम समजता है । इसके बारे में आपका क्या कहना है ? क्या उनकी बातें सच है ? एसे घोर कलियुग में आप इश्वर की बातें करते हो, क्या ये आश्चर्यजनक नहीं है ?


मैंने कहा की मुझे इसमें कुछ आश्चर्यजनक नहीं लगता । ईश्वर और आध्यात्मिकता के बारे में पढेलिखें लोगों की जो राय है, वो ठीक नहीं है । वे सच्ची समज और योग्य शिक्षा से दूर है । हमारे यहाँ बहुत सारे लोग एसे है जो आध्यात्मिक साधना के बारे में कुछ नहीं जानते । फिर भी जब वक्त आता है तो 'मैं भी कुछ जानता हूँ' एसा बताने के लिये चर्चा या विवाद में अपने मिथ्या ज्ञान का प्रदर्शन करते है । एसे लोगों ने आध्यात्मिकता को भारी नुकसान पहूँचाया है ।


जिन्होंने जीवनभर शरीरशास्त्र के बारे में कुछ नहीं जाना, वो दाक्तरी सलाह देने लगेंगे, तो उनकी सलाह का मूल्य क्या होगा ? जिसे संगीत से सूरों की समज नहीं है, वो किसीकी गायकी के बारे में अपना अभिप्राय देगा, तो उसे कौन सुनेगा ? साधना और आध्यात्मिकता के क्षेत्र में भी ये हाल है । जिन्होंने आत्मिक पथ पर कदम नहीं रक्खे, वे इसके बारे में अपनी राय बतानें लगे है, ये ठीक नहीं है । एसा करने से पहले उनको बहुत कुछ सोचने की आवश्यकता है ।


साधनात्मक अभिप्राय देने के पहले उन्हें खुद साधना करनी होगी । लंबे अरसे तक प्रामाणिकतापूर्व   साधना करके उन्हें अपने आप को तैयार करना होगा । अनुभवी महापुरुषों और शास्त्रों के मुताबिक अपना जीवन निर्गमन करना होगा । तब जाकर वो इसके बारे में कुछ कहने के काबिल हो सकेंगे । साधना करते-करते जब तक वो खुद सिद्ध नहीं हो जाते, अपने निर्धारित लक्ष्य की प्राप्ति नहीं कर लेते, उन्हें मौन रहना होगा । सिद्ध महापुरुषों की वाणी में जो बल होता है, वो उनके अनुभव के कारण होता है ।


कभीकभी एसा भी होता है की खुद की लापरवाही या कमजोरी की वजह से साधना करने के बावजूद सिद्धि हासिल नहीं होती । एसी परिस्थिति में उन्हें अपनी गलतीओं को सुधारना होगा, अत्याधिक प्रयास करना होगा । एसा करने के बजाय अगर वो इश्वर और साधना को मिथ्या बताने की कोशिश करने लगेंगे तो इससे किसीका भला नहीं होगा । साधना का यह सबसे बडा भयस्थान है, और प्रत्येक साधक को इससे बचना है ।


ये भी सोचनेलायक है की जिसे साधना का कुछ अनुभव नहीं है, वो साधना और इश्वर के बारे में कुछ कहें, तो हम उनकी बातों को क्यूँ महत्व दें ? इससे बहेतर तो हम उनकी बातें सुनें, जिसने लंबे अरसे तक प्रामाणिक प्रयास करके कुछ हासिल किया है । अनुभवी व्यक्ति की बातें सुनना और उनकी बातों पर अमल करना बुद्धिमानी है ।


मेरी बात सुनकर उस अफसर को तसल्ली हुई । मैं कई साल से साधना के मार्ग पर सफर कर रहा हूँ । इश्वर का शरण लेकर, उसका नम्रातिनम्र शिशु बनकर अपना जीवन निर्गमन कर रहा हूँ । एसा करने से मुझे अनेक अनुभव मिले है । मेरे स्वानुभवों से मेरी श्रद्धा और समज पुख्ता हुई है । तभी तो तर्कवाद के इस जमाने में, मैं इश्वर के साथ प्रेम की अतूट डोर से बँधा हुआ हूँ । इसमें हैरानी की कोई बात नहीं है । अगर किसीको एसा लगें तो ये उनकी कमनसीबी है, यह समज लेना चाहिये ।

----------


## Global baba

Ajay ratilal kankrecha ji ki jai ho

----------


## MahaThug

आपसे बहुत ही सुंदर दृष्टांत और संवाद पा कर आनंद हुआ! 
एसा नहीं है की महाठग नास्तिक है। हम हर हफ्ते मंदिर जातें है, उपवास रखतें है। गिरज़ाघर में केन्डल जला कर प्रेयर करतें है और गांव की मस्जिद पर चादर भी चढातें है। *लेकिन आप अगर चारों तरफ देखोगे तो हमारे यह धार्मिक स्वभाव के फायदे कई लोग उठा रहें है।* 

हमारे एक पडोसी एक बाबा को बहुत मानतें है। बाबा के हर प्रोडक्ट और उत्पाद वह खरीदते और बेचते या बांटते है। उनके आश्रम में यथाशक्ति दान करतें है। वहां उनके पास अधिक और अधिक दान मांगा जाता है। यह सब तो ठीक ही है, लेकिन अब वह बाबा किसी घोटाले में पकडे गए और जेल चले गए। लेकिन हाय रे मानवमन! वह पडोसी अभी भी उनकी आस्था से मुक्त नहीं हुए है। अभी भी उनके आश्रम वैसे ही चल रहें है और दान-दक्षिणा भी वैसे ही दिए जा रहीं है। कहीं कहीं कई कट्टरवादी धर्म की आड़ ले कर युवाधन को बहकाने के पुरे प्रयत्न कर रहें है, यह भी सब जानतें है। दक्षिणभारत के गरीब गांवों में ईसाई धर्मांतरण भी हो रहें है। 

आप सबको नहीं लगता की यह सब, कुछ ज्यादा ही हो रहा है? *धर्म सबको शांति, एकता या सुगठित समाज देने के बजाय हम सबको तोड़ रहा है?

ईस सब में ईश्वर कहां है बताईए!
*

----------


## Global baba

Mahathug ji aap bhi bilkul sahi keh rahe hain

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> आपसे बहुत ही सुंदर दृष्टांत और संवाद पा कर आनंद हुआ! 
> एसा नहीं है की महाठग नास्तिक है। हम हर हफ्ते मंदिर जातें है, उपवास रखतें है। गिरज़ाघर में केन्डल जला कर प्रेयर करतें है और गांव की मस्जिद पर चादर भी चढातें है। *लेकिन आप अगर चारों तरफ देखोगे तो हमारे यह धार्मिक स्वभाव के फायदे कई लोग उठा रहें है।* 
> 
> हमारे एक पडोसी एक बाबा को बहुत मानतें है। बाबा के हर प्रोडक्ट और उत्पाद वह खरीदते और बेचते या बांटते है। उनके आश्रम में यथाशक्ति दान करतें है। वहां उनके पास अधिक और अधिक दान मांगा जाता है। यह सब तो ठीक ही है, लेकिन अब वह बाबा किसी घोटाले में पकडे गए और जेल चले गए। लेकिन हाय रे मानवमन! वह पडोसी अभी भी उनकी आस्था से मुक्त नहीं हुए है। अभी भी उनके आश्रम वैसे ही चल रहें है और दान-दक्षिणा भी वैसे ही दिए जा रहीं है। कहीं कहीं कई कट्टरवादी धर्म की आड़ ले कर युवाधन को बहकाने के पुरे प्रयत्न कर रहें है, यह भी सब जानतें है। दक्षिणभारत के गरीब गांवों में ईसाई धर्मांतरण भी हो रहें है। 
> 
> आप सबको नहीं लगता की यह सब, कुछ ज्यादा ही हो रहा है? *धर्म सबको शांति, एकता या सुगठित समाज देने के बजाय हम सबको तोड़ रहा है?
> 
> ईस सब में ईश्वर कहां है बताईए!
> *


देखे मित्र आपने जो यह बात बताई वह सिर्फ एक संप्रदाय के प्रति एक व्यक्ति कि श्रद्धा के बारे में बताया। तो शायद वह व्यक्ति मोहित है अपने गुरुके प्रति, अगर ऐसा है तो यह तो अच्छा नही है उसके लिए। पर हम सब को ऐसी छोटी छोटी बातों को लेकर अपनी कुच धारणाएँ नही बनालेनी चाहिए। हमारी द्रष्टि व्यापक करने का यत्न करना चाहिए हमें। हम जब मित्र किसी धार्मिक बातों करते है तब मैं कुच अपना मतव्य व्यकत करता हुँ तो मेरे मित्र कहते है की अरे भाई तुम तो आस्तिक हो और इस सब बातों करके एक नास्तिक जैसी बातें करते हो। मैं कहता हुं कि आप मेरे बात को समज नही पा रहे है इस लिए आपको ऐसा लगता है। जब तब आपकी द्रष्टि व्यापक नही होगी आपको ऐसा ही लगेगा हर एक चीज को लेकर। मन की एक सीमा होती है, उससे आगे वह नहीं समज पाता कि सत्य क्या है, मिथ्या क्या है। जब तक आप अपने ईष्ट के प्रति समर्पण नही करेगे, तब तक आपमें वह श्रद्धा, भाव और प्रेम उत्पन नही होगा, अगर यह नहिं होगा तो आप इन उल्झनों में ही फसे रहेगे। हमे किसीको ईश्वर है या नही वह समजाना नही है और हमे भी यह समजने कि कोशीस नही करने है की ईश्वर है या नही क्योकि यह बहुत ही सुक्ष्म ज्ञान है हम जैसे लोगों के लिए यह अभी बहुत ही दुर की बात है। हमें सिर्फ ईश्वर को प्राप्त करने कि कोशीस करनी है। एक रास्ता तय कर लों और पुरी श्रद्धा, विश्वास और प्रेम-समर्पण के साथ उसके झुटे रहो। तुम्हारा अपना अनुभव होना चाहिए ईश्वर के प्रति। न तुम्हे ईश्वर के बारेमें किसीको समजाना है न किसी कि समज को अपने ऊपर आरोपित करना है। यह विषय तो विस्तृत है बस इतना ही आपके उत्तर में।

आपको एक मुवी देखने को कहुंगा जो मिजे अच्छी लगी है। अभि मेने यहा का एक सदस्य से वह लिंक मंगवाई है मैं चाहुगां कि आप पी देखे और अपनी प्रतिक्रिया दै। उसका नाम है ....आँखों देखी.... लिंग सिर्फ 24 घंटे के लिय ही है।

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthr...1168&page=1728

।।जय श्री राम।।

----------


## Global baba

Ajay ratilal kanchrecha ji badhiya

----------


## MahaThug

ईश्वर हमें मिलने से रहा। वह किसी महाठग, अजय या बाबा जी को नहीं मिलेगा। उनके लिए ईश्वर है ही नहीं। सिर्फ पंचतत्व से बनी आंखे ईसके लिए पर्याप्त नहीं है। अनुयायी या देवता भले दिखाई दें, किंतु ईश्वर कभी दर्शन नहीं देते। वह एक तेजोमय प्रकाशपुंज है। उसका कोई रूप नहीं, आकार नहीं। उसीमें हमारी आत्मा समा जाना चाहती है। लेकिन कर्मों और ईच्छाओं के कारण उसे पृथ्वी पर पुनः आना होता है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

आपने जो ईश्वर के बारेमें बताया वह सहि है की उसका कोई रुप नहीं, आकार नहीं, एक तेजोमय प्रकाशपुंज है। इसके अतिरीक वह महाशक्ति संपन्न और मायापति है। वह भक्तों को एक अनुयायी या देवता को निमित्त बनाकर दर्शन अवश्य देता है। पर अजय में वह विवेक नहीं हो, वह भक्ति नही है, उसको पहेचानने के लिए सच्चे सदगुरु का मार्गदर्शन नही है जिससे वह उसे पहेचान नही पाता। तो यह तो अजय की मुश्किल है इसमें ईश्वर क्या करें.....

----------


## Global baba

Aap dono hi sahi ho

----------


## MahaThug

ईन्सान सबसे बुद्धिशाली जीव है और सबसे भोले भी। उन्हें पता ही नहीं वास्तव में उन्हें चाहिए क्या? मोक्ष या सुख? या फिर मोक्ष का सुख? क्युं की मोक्ष वास्तव में सुख-दुख की परिभाषा से भी सुदूर है! और अगर सोचा जाए तो मोक्ष शरीर के बिना ही नहीं, शरीर के साथ भी मिल सकता है। क्यूं की मोक्ष किसी जगह का नहीं बल्की अवस्था का नाम है!

----------


## MahaThug

*अगर आप ईश्वर में मानतें है तो आप अहंकारी हो!
*यह हो सकता है और यह स्वाभाविक है!

क्युं की और नहीं बल्के *अपना हिन्दु धर्म भी उंचनीच की हीन भावना से बुरी तरह ग्रस्त है*। *यह सभी को मानना ही होगा।* सभी एक देवता को मानने वाले दुसरे देवता के पुजक को स्वयं से नीचा मानते थे। राम, कृष्ण, माताजी और एसे सभी देवी-देवताओं के अनुयायी आपस में लड चुके है।

अभी भी आप किसी को बोल कर देखें की हम ईस भगवान को मानतें है और वह सबसे बड़ा है। तो सामनेवाला स्वयं कहेगा की नहीं फलां देवता तुम्हारे देवता से बड़ा है! या वह यह कहेगा की आपका देवता मेरी ही देवता या देवी का तो ईसी का स्वरूप है। अगर आपने ज्यादा बल दिया तो सब स्वीकारेंगे की शिव सबसे बड़े है। तो फिर आपको पता है शिव किसकी तपस्या करतें है???

----------


## MahaThug

ईश्वर अगर है और *अगर उसीने यह ब्रह्मांड रचा है* ... तो उसे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता आप जीयो या मरो।
क्यों की उसके लिए यह मात्र शरीरों का बनना-बिखरना है। अगर वही परमपिता है तो उसे अपने सभी जीव से एक *जैसा प्रेम* होना चाहिए। एक चींटी का कुचला जाना या एक मनुष्य का मरना उसके *समान दुख* की बात होनी चाहिए। आपके सारे सपने, आकाक्षांए और उस चींटी की भुख उसके लिए एक *जैसी ही जिम्मेदारी* होनी चाहिए। 

और अगर यह सच है तो मनुष्यों को अहंकार किस बात का? कभी भी कोई ज्वालामुखी, सुनामी या एस्ट्रोनोईड धरती को तबाह कर देगा और ईश्वर के लिए यह एक मात्र तुच्छ सी घटना होगी क्युं की उसके लिए तो वह पृथ्वी *उसके* पुरे ब्रह्मांड का एक दाना मात्र थी।

आप जानतें है न की ब्रह्मांड के आगे पृथ्वी के कद क्या है?

----------


## superidiotonline

> ईन्सान सबसे बुद्धिशाली जीव है और सबसे भोले भी। उन्हें पता ही नहीं वास्तव में उन्हें चाहिए क्या? मोक्ष या सुख? या फिर मोक्ष का सुख? क्युं की मोक्ष वास्तव में सुख-दुख की परिभाषा से भी सुदूर है! और अगर सोचा जाए तो मोक्ष शरीर के बिना ही नहीं, शरीर के साथ भी मिल सकता है। क्यूं की मोक्ष किसी जगह का नहीं बल्की अवस्था का नाम है!


शरीर के साथ मोक्ष? कृपया और प्रकाश डालें।

----------


## garima

इसको आप ये कह सकते हो कि इस मोह माया को छोड़ आत्मा को उपराम बनाना।आत्मा अजर अमर ज्योति बिंदु है।मोह माया में न पड़ के शरीर रूपी पिंजड़े में रहते हुए अपने को उस अवस्था मे लाना जहा आप खुद को शरीर न समझ के आत्मिक अवस्था मे रह के कार्य करे कि ये ईश्वर का काम है मैं सिर्फ इस शरीर मे रह के एक निमित हु उस कार्य को करने के लिए।
ये अवस्था ही शरीर के साथ मोक्ष है

----------


## Global baba

Bilkul sahi kaha aapne garima ji

----------


## sanjaychatu

> इसको आप ये कह सकते हो कि इस मोह माया को छोड़ आत्मा को उपराम बनाना।आत्मा अजर अमर ज्योति बिंदु है।मोह माया में न पड़ के शरीर रूपी पिंजड़े में रहते हुए अपने को उस अवस्था मे लाना जहा आप खुद को शरीर न समझ के आत्मिक अवस्था मे रह के कार्य करे कि ये ईश्वर का काम है मैं सिर्फ इस शरीर मे रह के एक निमित हु उस कार्य को करने के लिए।
> ये अवस्था ही शरीर के साथ मोक्ष है


आत्म अनुभूति के साथ निष्काम सद्कर्म एक उच्च यौगिक अवस्था की उपलाभ्धि तो मानी जा सकती है , परन्तु मोक्ष नहीं ! 
मोक्ष की परिभाषा अत्यंत जटिल है , और उसे कुछ शब्दों में समझाना अत्यंत दुष्कर है ! 
अति संछेप में कहे की , उर्जा की सघनतम स्थिति , यानी हमारे प्राण का  जन्मजन्मान्तर के कर्मो द्वारा संसंजित , या आछंडित दूषित तंत्वो से पूर्ण  अलगाव   के बार परम परिष्कृत  हो  उस अनंत उर्जा में जिसे हम  परम   ब्रह्म कहते है , में समाहित होना ही मोक्ष है !   उस स्थिति में   हमारी प्राण उर्जा की हर एक  तरंग उस अनंत उर्जा के समुद्र में परम आनंद की दशा में इस विराट अंतरिक्ष के सभी ज्ञान को प्राप्त कर आनंद विभोर होती रहती है ,,,,,,,, जब  तक की नियती का कोई नया आदेश नहीं आ जाये ! 

जितना मैंने समझा है,,,,  उसके हिसाब से सशरीर मोक्ष असंभव है ! योग आनंद  एवं मोक्ष में अंतर  है !

----------


## garima

आप सभी मोक्ष को मृत्युपरांत मोक्ष से जोड़ रहे है इसलिए ऐसा कह रहे है।

----------


## superidiotonline

> आत्म अनुभूति के साथ निष्काम सद्कर्म एक उच्च  यौगिक अवस्था की उपलाभ्धि तो मानी जा सकती है , परन्तु मोक्ष नहीं ! 
> मोक्ष की परिभाषा अत्यंत जटिल है , और उसे कुछ शब्दों में समझाना अत्यंत दुष्कर है ! 
> अति संछेप में कहे की , उर्जा की सघनतम स्थिति , यानी हमारे प्राण का   जन्मजन्मान्तर के कर्मो द्वारा संसंजित , या आछंडित दूषित तंत्वो से पूर्ण   अलगाव   के बार परम परिष्कृत  हो  उस अनंत उर्जा में जिसे हम  परम    ब्रह्म कहते है , में समाहित होना ही मोक्ष है !   उस स्थिति में   हमारी  प्राण उर्जा की हर एक  तरंग उस अनंत उर्जा के समुद्र में परम आनंद की दशा  में इस विराट अंतरिक्ष के सभी ज्ञान को प्राप्त कर आनंद विभोर होती रहती है  ,,,,,,,, जब  तक की नियती का कोई नया आदेश नहीं आ जाये ! 
> 
> जितना मैंने समझा है,,,,  उसके हिसाब से सशरीर मोक्ष असंभव है ! योग आनंद  एवं मोक्ष में अंतर  है !





> आप सभी मोक्ष को मृत्युपरांत मोक्ष से जोड़ रहे है इसलिए ऐसा कह रहे है।


यह काफी व्यापक विषय है और साथ में विवादास्पद भी है. ऐसे गूढ़ विषय पर सिर्फ पुस्तक ही लिखी जा सकती है और वो भी जब हाथ में पासपोर्ट हो और लन्दन जाकर माल्या के साथ चाय-कॉफ़ी पीने का इरादा हो! इसीलिए हम इस विषय पर अपनी कोई खास टिप्पणी नहीं दे रहे हैं. फिर भी संक्षेप में इतना इंगित कर देते हैं कि ईश्वर ने अपनी सभी विद्याओं को मनुष्य को दिया है, जैसे- ज्योतिष, तंत्र-मंत्र-यंत्रादि. अतः हमारी अवधारणा के अनुसार सशरीर मोक्ष आनंद की प्राप्ति भी संभव है और इसके लिए कुछ खास नियमों का पालन करना पड़ता है. याद रहे- युधिष्ठिर सशरीर ही स्वर्ग गए थे.

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

प्रणाम सभी आदर्णिय मित्रो को

सब से पहले आप सब को अभिनंदन कि इस समय में भी इस विषय पर आप लोग सोचते है, उपने विचार व्यकत् करते है यह बहुत बडी बात है। काभी अच्छे अच्छे विचार यहा पर रख्खे गए है मोक्ष और ईश्वर के बारेमें। अपने अहम को एकतरफ रखकर अगर यह विचार पढे तो काफि अच्छी जानकारी मिल सकती है। फिर से आप सभी को अभिनंदन।

मोक्ष के बारेमें श्री विवेकानंदजी के विचार भी काफि अच्छी है। मैं यहा पर उसे रखना चाहुगाँ। आशा है प्रबुद्ध पाठकगण को अच्छे लगें।

मोक्ष न कोई ऐसी जगह है जहा पर हमे जाना है, न वह कोई वस्तु है जो हमे प्राप्त करनी है। आत्मा परिपूर्ण है, इस परिपूर्ण का एक परियायवाचि शब्द स्वतंत्रा है। आत्मा जीवभाव को ग्रहण करके अपनी स्वतंत्रा खो चुका है। अब जो यह योग है, भक्ति है, साधना-उपासना है, गुरु समर्पण है, यह सब उस स्वतंत्रा को हासिल करने के झरियें है। स्वतंत्रा मायने आत्मा को अपने शरीर, मन, प्रकृति, बाह्य परिस्थितिया (सामाजिक, आर्थिक वगेरे) से स्वतंत्र होना है। उस सबका अपने ऊपर कोई आरोपण नही होने देना है। उन सबपर विजय प्राप्त करीनी है। आपको स्वतंत्र होना है कि आप जन्म ले या न ले, प्रकृति आप के ऊपर कोई बंधंन या नियम नही लगा सके आपके जन्म लेने पर। आपकी खुदकी मर्जी होनी चाहिए। अपने मन पर हमारा अधिकार होना चाहिए यह स्वतंत्र यानि मोक्ष होगा। बाह्या परिस्थितया धन, संपत्ति, परिवार, आशक्ति, वासना यादि सभि पर अधिकार रख सके यही मोक्ष है। अगर हम चाहे तो एक ही शरीर में जब तक चाहे रह सके, और जब चाहे अपनी ईच्छा से उसका त्याग कर सकें। 

प्रश्न यह है की यह सब हो सकता है तो हाँ जरुर हो सकता है और हर एक जीव को य़ह अधिकार है उस परमपिता से। हमारा प्रयत्न कितने है उस पर यह सब निर्भर करता है। हम कितना प्रयास करते है स्वतंत्रा को प्राप्त करने के लिए। चाहे जन्मों के जन्म ही क्यों न लेने पडे पर एक समय अवश्य आता है जब हम हमारी स्वतंत्रा जरुर प्राप्त करेगें। जब हम यह स्वतंत्रा प्राप्त कर लेगें वही हमारा मोक्ष होगा। यह आप जिन्दा रहकर भी प्राप्त कर सकते है और मरकर भी।

----------


## superidiotonline

माफ कीजिए। विवेकानन्द जी के विचार धार्मिक ग्रंथों में उल्लिखित तथ्यों के प्रतिकूल होने के कारण निराधार हैं।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> माफ कीजिए। विवेकानन्द जी के विचार धार्मिक ग्रंथों में उल्लिखित तथ्यों के प्रतिकूल होने के कारण निराधार हैं।


जी हो सकते है। धार्मिक ग्रंथ और एक ज्ञानि-अनुभवी में मुजे चयन करना है तो मैं ज्ञानि-अनुभवी ही पसंद करुंगा। रही निराधार की बात तो वह आपके लिए होगा मेरे लिए नही। एक छोटी से बात... अगर आपको सुबह या दफ्तर में चाँय मिले या न मिले उससे आपको कोई फर्क न पडे तो क्यां आप चाँय में मुक्ति का अनुभव नही करेगें? अन्य लोगों के लिए सिरदर्द हो जाता है, काम में मन नहि लगता, ऐसे ही यह विचार अन्य बातों पर भी आधार रखता है।  यह मेरा खुद का अनुभव है और अनुभव से ज्यादा कोई चीज मायने नही रखती।

खैर यह मेरे पुज्यवर विवेकानंदजी के विचार है ओर मैं पुरी तरह उनसे सहमत हुं। मुजे अन्य ग्रंथों या बातों से कोई लेना देना नही है जहा तक उस बात से मतलब है। अगर कभी समय मिला तो धार्मिक ग्रंथों के आधार पर भी इस बात को साबित करने का यत्न करुगां। 

।। जय श्री राम।।

----------


## superidiotonline

मोक्ष प्रकरण पर तर्क-वितर्क होने पर धार्मिक ग्रंथों को अनदेखा करना आखिर कहाँ से न्यायसंगत है?

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

धार्मिक ग्रंथो को अनदेखा करने कि बात मेने नही कही है। मेने कहा है समय मिलने पर मैं विवेकानंदजी की बात को धार्मिक ग्रंथो के आधार पर भी बतानेका प्रयत्न करुगां। यहा आपने ही विवेकानंदजी के बात को अनदेखा करनी की बात कही है। हालाकि विवेकानंदजीने मोक्ष के अंतर्गत जो विचार रखे है वह धार्मिक ग्रंथ वैदांत के आधार पर ही कहा है। क्या वैदांत धार्मिक ग्रंथ नही है??

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

और जैसे अन्य सबने अपने विचार रखें है वैसे मेने भी अपना मत रखा है। हर एक व्यक्ति स्वतंत्र है अपने विचार-मत पर चलने के लिए। जीसे जो अच्छ लगे वह रास्ता अपना सकता है।

----------


## MahaThug

> मोक्ष प्रकरण पर तर्क-वितर्क होने पर धार्मिक ग्रंथों को अनदेखा करना आखिर कहाँ से न्यायसंगत है?


मोक्ष अगर अवस्था का नाम है तो ईसे किसी धर्म से क्या लेना देना? स्वर्ग, नर्क या मोक्ष; ईन तीनों अवस्था में किसी भी धर्म का जीव जा सकता होगा।

----------


## MahaThug

हाल ही में चल रहे बुराडी केस भी अंधश्रध्धा के सबसे बड़े प्रतीक के रुप में माना जा रहा है। पता नहीं लोग धर्म के प्रति अंधश्रध्धा रख कर ईसका अपमान तो नहीं कर रहें है! माना गुरु ईश्वर तुल्य है परंतु ईश्वर तो नहीं होता! वह भी अभी मनुष्ययोनि में है। वह जीवन मृत्यु की थियरी को जानता हो, लेकिन अनुभव उसका आपके जीतना ही होगा न???

----------


## vishal

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=25227

----------


## vishal

उपरोक्त सूत्र के बारे में अपनी राय रखिये

----------


## Prasun

Dilchasp hai

----------


## MahaThug

> उपरोक्त सूत्र के बारे में अपनी राय रखिये


अपने विचार हमने आपके सूत्र में रखें है, कभी पढ लिजीएगा।

----------


## gill1313

> मानव को एक नया धर्म रचने की आवश्यकता है। जहां जीवन और पर्यावरण की  सुरक्षा ही सर्वोपरी हो। जहां मानवीय संवेदना के लिए अवकाश हो। जहां  उंच-नीच ना हो। देश-्विदेशो के बीच सीमाएं ना हो। मानसिक ईश्वर का कोई भय न  हो। हो तो सिर्फ साश्व्त प्रेम ... मनुष्यजाति के लिए। 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> मनुष्य की एक बात अनुठी है। वह आशा कभी नहीं छोडता। वह अपनी श्रद्धा कभी  मरने नहीं देता चाहे वह एक पथ्थर के टुकडे में हो, पहाडो पर हो, पानी में  हो। यही श्रद्धा है जिससे यह संसार चल रहा है। यह विश्वास उसे संबंधो पर  है, आनेवाले कल पर है...अपने आप पर है।
> 
> - *महाठग (१-३-१८)
> *


मेरे भाई सीमाएं तब बनी जब कोई देश ये समझने को राजी ही नही हूआ के सब से बड़ा धर्म  इंसानियत ही है...........?

----------

